# Firmware: Canon EOS 7D Mark II v1.1.1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2017)

```
Canon has released new firmware for the EOS 7D Mark II.</p>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.1.1 incorporates the following improvement and fix:</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Enhances reliability of communications when transferring images using Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E7 (A/B/C/D/E).</li>
<li>Corrects the phenomenon of Err70 which occurs with certain combinations of settings.</li>
<li>Corrects the phenomenon in which in very rare cases the shutter can no longer be released.</li>
<li>Enhances reliability of operations for specific custom function settings.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong>Please note:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>If using a Wi-Fi adapter/W-E1, the camera’s nickname will be reset to default when you perform this firmware update, so please reset the nickname before using the camera.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-7d-mark-ii?subtab=downloads-firmware">Download firmware v1.1.1 at Canon USA</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## naylor83 (Apr 28, 2017)

I wonder which custom settings they have fixed in no 4?


----------



## hubie (Apr 30, 2017)

I wonder where news about the 6D mk II is xD... it's end of april already 8)


----------



## Jared5 (Apr 30, 2017)

I hope Canon will bring back the "Exposure Level Indicator" on the 7D Mk2 top LCD display.

When shooting in Manual mode on the 7D Mk2, the "Exposure Level Indicator" doesn't show *AT ALL* on the top LCD screen, it only appears in the viewfinder.

I found this odd, because it appears on the top LCD screen on every other Canon EOS model I've owned (20D, 30D, 40D, 50D, 5D Mk2, 7D, 5D Mk3, 5D Mk4).


Attached is a picture of what I see vs. what I want to see in the top LCD screen when shooting in Manual mode.


----------



## eosuser1234 (May 1, 2017)

Happy to see they are still updating this camera. It is very capable still after being on the market for 3 years. Lets hope to see 4k upgrade to video on it soon.


----------



## waldi72 (May 1, 2017)

Jared5 said:


> I hope Canon will bring back the "Exposure Level Indicator" on the 7D Mk2 top LCD display.
> 
> When shooting in Manual mode on the 7D Mk2, the "Exposure Level Indicator" doesn't show *AT ALL* , it only appears in the viewfinder.
> 
> ...





It shows only when ISO is set on AUTO. Weird.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 2, 2017)

Hi Jared. 
If you check the other cameras (not sure about 5D series) you will see that during everything other than manual the scale is for the exposure compensation setting, in manual it becomes a duplicate of the exposure scale as shown in the viewfinder. 
Hi Waldi. 
On the 7DII it is only ever used for exposure compensation, (as is the bottom viewfinder scale, exposure is only displayed up the side) hence unless you enable the exposure compensation in manual mode via Auto ISO (see pages 223 & 226) it will not be visible in manual mode, I guess this is to prevent confusion. 

Cheers, Graham. 




waldi72 said:


> Jared5 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Canon will bring back the "Exposure Level Indicator" on the 7D Mk2 top LCD display.
> ...


----------



## waldi72 (May 2, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Jared.
> If you check the other cameras (not sure about 5D series) you will see that during everything other than manual the scale is for the exposure compensation setting, in manual it becomes a duplicate of the exposure scale as shown in the viewfinder.
> Hi Waldi.
> On the 7DII it is only ever used for exposure compensation, (as is the bottom viewfinder scale, exposure is only displayed up the side) hence unless you enable the exposure compensation in manual mode via Auto ISO (see pages 223 & 226) it will not be visible in manual mode, I guess this is to prevent confusion.
> ...




Hi Valvebounce.

It makes sense. I understand it now. Thanks for explanation.


----------



## aardvark (May 2, 2017)

This is an interesting fix. I updated recently as I bought the WiFi card, as a result I have had two issues.

I). The Err 70, only once, and resolved with a removal of the battery
II). All my older non genuine Batteries stopped working (used to give a message complaining they weren't genuine, but after upgrade camera didn't even do this, even though they performed flawlessly before. Of course this isn't mentioned anywhere - but seems to be the case..

Hope they haven't hidden anything else with this update!

The worrying thing though is Err 70 was supposed to be fixed in the 1.0.5 release "Fixes a phenomenon, where at the time of shooting in very rare cases “Err 70” occurs, or the shutter does not release."


----------



## Jared5 (May 2, 2017)

I hope there's a firmware fix for it, or maybe someone might hack the firmware at some point. I depend on seeing the "Exposure Level Indicator" on the top LCD screen often, and it's too bad they disabled it on the 7D Mk2.

That's my main gripe about the 7D Mk2. Other than that, the viewfinder sticks out further from the screen than my other bodies, and I kinda wish it had ISO 50. But those are minor in comparison to removing a feature found on all other Canon bodies I've owned. I'm just glad they didn't do the same thing with the 5D Mk4.




waldi72 said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jared.
> ...


----------



## DoctorT (May 11, 2017)

I updated the 7Dii firmware to 1.1.1 and bought the WiFi card. It wouldn't permit control of the camera despite connecting and permitting file reviews. I replaced the card, but the same thing happened. I get A "Please wait... busy" on the back of the camera. I called Canon and await a response. Does anyone else have this problem or a solution?


----------



## Ray-uk (May 11, 2017)

Other people seem to have reported this problem, see here:
http://community.usa.canon.com/t5/EOS/7D-Mark-2-quot-busy-quot-during-Wi-fi-remote-shutter-mode/td-p/207898


----------



## DoctorT (May 11, 2017)

Thank you so much. I suspected this was a firmware problem. I may experiment with going back to 1.1.0 as others describe. Hopefully Canon will figure it out and fix it.

Any idea where I can get the last firmware 1.1.0 since the Canon site doesn't seem to offer a choice.


----------



## Ray-uk (May 11, 2017)

Version 1.1.0 still available here:

http://canoncanada.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/52874/~/firmware-notice%3A-eos-7d-mark-ii%3A-firmware-version-1.1.0


----------



## DoctorT (May 11, 2017)

Thank you. Canon USA told me I should not go back. Not sure what the right thing is.


----------



## Ray-uk (May 12, 2017)

Did you remove the wi-fi card while you did the update because Canon state that you should. I'm not sure what happens if you don't.


----------



## DoctorT (May 12, 2017)

Yes. Waiting for Canon to update the Cameras Control app to fix the problem.


----------

